# Phidippus regius



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

got four of these little guys from Claires bugs on here (Many thanks by the way  ) only had them a couple of days but they are amazing facinating little spiders but they dont seem that popular for some reason!! so was just wondering if anyone else keeps them.

Anyway here is a pic of some of the little guys they are tiny and this is the best pic i could get with my current camera lol cant wait for them to get bigger so i can take some good pics


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

I hate big spiders :eek4:

Are they communal ?


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

Veyron said:


> I hate big spiders :eek4:
> 
> Are they communal ?


They dont get that big and when adult they look like balls of fluff with big eyes lol so how could you hate them? lol 
iv heard mixed opinions on if they are communal or not. i am gonna seperate them as i only have four (setting all the tubs up whilst typing lol) so cant really afford any losses. assuming i manage to get an adult pair out of these four and then manage to breed them i may try a small colony of them and see how they go :2thumb:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Was joking about the big spider thing :lol:

How big do these get ?


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

not huge i believe females get around 15-20mm ish tho i guess that is pretty big for a jumping spider lol


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Wouldn't mind an adult, but these are a little small for me.


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

Veyron said:


> Wouldn't mind an adult, but these are a little small for me.


haha yeah they are pretty tiny at the moment!!! but im sure it wont take them long to grow!!! :2thumb:


----------

